# Synkromotive



## Rastusmalinus (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, All.

I have installed a Synkromotive controller, and for the RPM sensor I am using the Netgain sensor on a Warp9. The problem is that it is wildly off from what it should be. In my old EV, I installed a tachometer that was programmable depending on how many cylinders the engine had. In the UI for the Synkromotive, I can't find any way to adjust for how many pulses it wants to see per revolution. If the car's tach is reading 1100-1200, the Synk UI is at 200. I feel like this should be adjustable in software. If anyone can point me in the right direction, I'd much appreciate it.

Thanks,

B


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Rastusmalinus said:


> Hi, All.
> 
> I have installed a Synkromotive controller, and for the RPM sensor I am using the Netgain sensor on a Warp9. The problem is that it is wildly off from what it should be. In my old EV, I installed a tachometer that was programmable depending on how many cylinders the engine had. In the UI for the Synkromotive, I can't find any way to adjust for how many pulses it wants to see per revolution. If the car's tach is reading 1100-1200, the Synk UI is at 200. I feel like this should be adjustable in software. If anyone can point me in the right direction, I'd much appreciate it.
> 
> ...


How many pickups are there on the sensor? Im assuming 4. The problem is with the software and the varied array of tachometers available. Most from what I found out never work real well. I'll go back to look at my emails with Synkromotive that pertain to this issue I had with my setup in my MG Midget EV.

Going back over this you can just setup a tach that is not connected directly through the controller. That would then be the issue with the sensor and the tach and not the controller. You can still see your rpm but have no rpm limit on your controller. I'll look into it more. Mine it not up and running at this time.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Here is an old response to one of my questions. 


Pete,

Tach wiring:

Your tach wiring seems correct. However the Synkromotive controller requires
4 pulses per revolution. The higher pulse rate improves rev limiter reaction
time.

Fan operation:

If a tach is not installed then the fan only goes on if the controller is
"hot" OR if the controller is "warm" AND the customer's foot is on the
accelerator pedal. If a tach is installed then the fan always goes on above
200 rpms. (This provides additional cooling when vehicle is moving).

AH stats and settings:

Set the "charging voltage" to just under what your external charger charges
to and set your "AH rating" to the value of your batteries, "100" for
example. Now every time you charge your pack to the "charging voltage" the
controller resets the AH stat. The controller then counts down "AH" stat per
amps used when driving.


Ives Meadors


----------



## Rastusmalinus (Sep 26, 2011)

onegreenev said:


> Here is an old response to one of my questions.
> 
> 
> Pete,
> ...


Excellent. Thanks! I started with two points, and went to one. I'll better if I put the other three in, it will work just fine. 

Brandon


----------

